# Achat d'un I Book 12 pouces sur le refurb



## Yo83 (9 Avril 2006)

Bonjour

J'ai commandé un I Book 12 pouces sur le refurb. 
I Book 1,33 combo 512 meg de ram, DD40G.

Je me pose la question de savoir a quoi m'attendre en ayant acheté sur le refurb ? (ordi amoché, ou simple ecoulement de stock de produit neufs ? )

A quoi dois-je faire tres attention a son deballage ? (j'ai deja un mini que je revends, mais pour un portable c'est mon premier i Book) Que dois-je surveiller

Merci


----------



## richard-deux (9 Avril 2006)

J'ai acheté un iBook 12" sur le refurb au début janvier et je n'ai eu aucun problème.

J'ai, avec le numéro de série, remarqué que mon ordinateur avait été chargé 2 fois et avait 2 mois.

Quant au déballage: regarde sur le livre (qui sera dans le carton) avec quoi ton iBook sera livré et compare avec le contenu de ton carton.

Mais je pense qu'Apple fait attention a tout te livrer et de ne rien oublier.


----------



## Yo83 (9 Avril 2006)

ok c'est rassurant je te remercie beaucoup.
Donc la batterie n'est pas frocement neuve, mais peut avoir deja été utilisée, c'est bon a savoir

Merki


----------



## Yo83 (9 Avril 2006)

Une autre question, en ayant acheté sur le refurb, j'aurai droit a quelle version d'I Life ?


----------



## Yo83 (10 Avril 2006)

Pas de reponse ? 

je voudrais juste savoir si je dois acheter I life 06 ou si celui-ci sera livré avec l'Ibook


----------



## Dramis (10 Avril 2006)

2005 ou 2006, c'est un coup de chance.  Attends de le recevoir avant d'acheter.


----------



## Yo83 (10 Avril 2006)

Ok merci Dramis


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Avril 2006)

I'life 06, forcément.


----------



## Lamar (10 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> I'life 06, forcément.



non, pas forcément, je viens de recevoir un pb acheter sur le refurb et il n'y avait pas ilife 06.
Je pense que c'est une question de chance.
Sinon il faut s'attendre à un emballage beaucoup plus cheap (à mon avis switcher avec le refurb enlève une bonne partie du plaisir du déballage), à un ordi qui a déjà fonctionné (donc batterie chargée, mais système réinstallé comme sur un neuf ou presque), mais, en ce qui concerne le mien, en état neuf : aucune trace sur la coque, l'écran est impeccable et même, cerise sur le gâteau, il sent le neuf !


----------



## Dramis (10 Avril 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que c'est une question de chance.



le matériel est revendu selon les spécifications d'origine, donc si le premier acheter l'a eu avec ilife 2005 il n'y aura pas ilife 2006.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Avril 2006)

Je suis très étonné. Un vieux de la vieille pour nous confirmer ça?


----------



## richard-deux (10 Avril 2006)

Yo83 a dit:
			
		

> Donc la batterie n'est pas frocement neuve, mais peut avoir deja été utilisée, c'est bon a savoir
> 
> Merki



Oui, mais c'est là le problème.  

En fait, lorsque tu charges pour la première fois ton iBook, il faut calibrer la batterie or ce ne fut pas le cas sur mon ordi.

Donc ma batterie est neuve mais ne tient pas les 6 heures affichées par Apple mais 4 heures. :rateau: 

J'ajoute que mon iBook sentait aussi le neuf.


----------



## Yo83 (10 Avril 2006)

Houla c'est moins rassurant tout ça !

Bon ben j'espère que j'aurai de la chance.. Moi je pensais qu'apple aurait remplacé la batterie par une neuve. C'est comme acheté une imprimante avec des cartouches deja utilisées  

Pas grave, je suis sur d'etre comblé, j'ai hate de le recevoir !!

Merci pour vos avis


----------



## richard-deux (10 Avril 2006)

Yo83 a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme acheté une imprimante avec des cartouches deja utilisées



C'est le principe du refurb.  

Ne t'inquiète pas, mon ibook fonctionne parfaitement et la batterie tient 5 heures.

J'ai même acheté, il y a 2 ans, un iPod et il fonctionne parfaitement. 

Calme et respire un grand coup.


----------



## Yo83 (10 Avril 2006)

Merci a toi 

Juste une question, en l'ayant commandé samedi matin sur le refurb, les delais d'expeditions sont-ils longs ?


----------



## sebaurel (10 Avril 2006)

Je confirme. Il ne sera pas forcément avec ilife 6. Cela dépend de sa date de mise en circulation  .

J'ai acheté un PB sur le refurb il y a un mois, il m'indiquait 15 jours de livraison, mais je l'ai recu en 6 jours. après la livraison, sur l'état de ma commande, il m'annoncait encore 14 jours, j'ai attendu, mais j'en ai pas reçu un deuxième  .

Pour info, il était nikel, sentait le neuf, la batterie était étalonnée, et il avait tout ses accéssoires. Seul l'embalage était différent, le papier était mal scotché et pas de feuille protectrice entre l'écran et le clavier.

Et ca me change de mon vieux powermac G3.


----------



## Yo83 (10 Avril 2006)

Ok so wait and see.

Apple m'annonce une date estimée au mercredi 12...
On verra bien :rateau:


----------



## Lamar (10 Avril 2006)

Moi je pense recevoir le mien demain, si j'en crois ma vieille expérience (et aussi ma plus récente)


----------



## Lamar (10 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je suis très étonné. Un vieux de la vieille pour nous confirmer ça?



Sans être un vieux de la vieille je te confirme que sur le pb reçu le 6 avril 2006 je n'ai pas iLife 06


----------



## gnoumy34 (10 Avril 2006)

Yo83 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai commandé un I Book 12 pouces sur le refurb.
> I Book 1,33 combo 512 meg de ram, DD40G.
> ...



J'ai acheté un iPod 40 Go sur le refurb et je n'ai pas eu de mauvaise surprise et je pense que tu n'as pas de soucis a te faire. Du reste je cherche a acquérir un PowerBook 12" aussi sur le refurb mais avec une superdrive, mais avec mon job je sens que je vais avoir du mal, car à l'heure ou je rentre chez moi les jeux sont fais Enfin tiens nous au courant pour nous dire, quand tu auras reçu ton PowerBook tes impressions, salut et @+


----------



## Yo83 (10 Avril 2006)

Gnoumy34 = >Mon IBook tu veux dire 

Aucun probème, vous serez tenu au courant.


Lamar tu l'as commandé quand le tiens pour le recevoir demain ?


----------



## Lamar (10 Avril 2006)

Samedi matin


----------



## Yo83 (10 Avril 2006)

idem pour moi, samedi matin, donc j'ai une chance que ça arrive de bonheur cool


----------



## Lamar (10 Avril 2006)

De bonheur et de bonne heure ;-)
Je l'ai fait livrer au boulot, puisque c'est là que je vais passer ma journée.

Edith : malheureusement, le suivi sur le site UPS me laisse penser qu'il n'arrivera pas demain, mais seulement après-demain. Désolé pour la fausse joie.


----------



## Yo83 (11 Avril 2006)

salut

oui je crois aussi que ce sera pour demain car hier soir il était a bruxelle 

Bonne journée


----------



## Lamar (11 Avril 2006)

Même chose. Mais demain matin il va partir de Rennes (out for delivery, c'est super) et il sera mien avant la fin de la matinée, j'espère.


----------



## Yo83 (11 Avril 2006)

ben moi ça ne progresse pas 

donc j'espere demain aussi. Ups appelle avant de livrer ?


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Avril 2006)

Yo83 a dit:
			
		

> ben moi ça ne progresse pas
> 
> donc j'espere demain aussi. Ups appelle avant de livrer ?



Il ne me semble pas ... mais tu peux les appeler pour en savoir un peu plus


----------



## Lamar (11 Avril 2006)

Yo83 a dit:
			
		

> ben moi ça ne progresse pas
> 
> donc j'espere demain aussi. Ups appelle avant de livrer ?



C'est normal, il reste 24 h sur Bruxelles, dans la nuit il sera enregistré sur Rennes (non, toi c'est sans doute pas Rennes, mais la plus grande ville proche) puis il sera out for delivery (pour moi c'était à 3 h du matin  ) et il sera livré dans la journée. Ils n'appellent pas avant de passer, donc si tu n'es pas chez toi il te laisseront un papier et repasseront


----------



## Yo83 (11 Avril 2006)

bon ben merci pour les explications 

helas je ne serai pas chez moi, ni demain, ni apres demain..

ça va etre long


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Avril 2006)

Yo83 a dit:
			
		

> bon ben merci pour les explications
> 
> helas je ne serai pas chez moi, ni demain, ni apres demain..
> 
> ça va etre long



tu peux toujours essayer d'appeler UPS pour demander de modifier l'adresse de livraison.


----------



## Yo83 (11 Avril 2006)

ok je vais tester merci


----------



## Yo83 (12 Avril 2006)

Alors Lamar as tu reçu le tiens ?

Moi toujours rien ce midi. Sur le suivi ça m'indique toujours "bruxelle".

Bon sang que c'est long...


----------



## Lamar (12 Avril 2006)

Le mien est delivered, mais pas chez moi, au boulot : je l'aurais demain.


----------



## Yo83 (12 Avril 2006)

ok ben moi j'espere demain alors car suis en repos


----------



## Lamar (13 Avril 2006)

Yo83 a dit:
			
		

> ok ben moi j'espere demain alors car suis en repos



Ca y est, je l'ai reçu (hier au boulot en fait), je l'utilise en ce moment, il est impeccable, mais par contre je n'ai pas iLife 06, dommage. Ceci dit au prix de l'ordi je peux me l'offrir.
Je suis pleinement satisfait de mon achat. Et toi ?


----------



## Tox (13 Avril 2006)

Si je comprends bien, tu as abandonné le PB 12" ?


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Avril 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Si je comprends bien, tu as abandonné le PB 12" ?



On ne va pas dire que Nico se fasse remarquer par sa stabilité ces derniers temps


----------



## Lamar (13 Avril 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Si je comprends bien, tu as abandonné le PB 12" ?



En fait oui, déçu par le bruit (relatif) du ventilo qui se déclenchait trop souvent.
Avec l'iBook c'est le retour au calme et au silence.


@ Chandler : tu as raison Jeff, j'ai commandé un iBook neuf que j'ai renvoyé avant de le recevoir pour commander un pb que j'ai revendu trois jours après l'avoir reçu pour commander un iBook sur le refurb. Je vais aller prendre un cachet d'aspirine là je crois. A +.


----------



## Yo83 (16 Avril 2006)

Trop genial cet I book !

j'ai reçu la derniere rev avec I life 05 aussi.
Mais il est vraiment nikel, pas une seule trace ou meme micro rayure.
Batterie au top, ecran sans pixels morts, et j'ai pas entendu le ventilo encore.

vraiment je ne regrette pas, hyper top


----------



## Tox (16 Avril 2006)

Et oui, l'iBook reste une machine assez géniale, malgré les mois qui passent...


----------



## Lamar (17 Avril 2006)

L'iBook 12" c'est le serial switcheur !


----------



## Tox (17 Avril 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> L'iBook 12" c'est le serial switcheur !


C'est pour cela que j'attends avec impatience son successeur ! Une machine d'entrée de gamme reste un excellent moyen de ne pas être déçu. J'ai parfois l'impression qu'on attend trop des hauts de gamme de la Pomme, avec pour corollaire une certaine déception.

L'iBook 1.2 Ghz (la version 800 Mhz, je l'avais renvoyée à l'AS), je l'ai acheté en me disant : "On verra bien et pour le prix je risque pas grand chose...". Résultat, en 18 mois, il a remplacé mon PC perso, mon Palm et même mon PC au boulot.

Le petit prix m'a permis d'accepter ses défauts (écran peu homogène, finitions un peu légères) et de m'émerveiller devant sa solidité (il se ballade tout le temps avec moi).


----------

